# Problema con Telari FM 100, duda con pll 145152 y mc12025



## RIKYLEO (Sep 30, 2010)

tengo un pll con este ci pero tiene un preescaler con un mc12025 la verdad es que es muy parecido a un circuito berkley que vi por aca con un xtal de 5.120 pata 5 a masa y quisiera saber si lo puedo llevar a una frecuncia de 250 para un enlace que estoy haciendo o quizas poder usarlo para 88 108 muy bueno el foro me hansacado de un monton de dudas¡¡


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 11, 2010)

a ver otra ves la pregunta es en que frecuencia esta hoy el pll con esos dos integrados se puede tranquilamente hacer tanto un fm como un enlace tendras que ver los componentes asociados el mc 12025 divide por 64/65 y el mc 145152 con la pata 5 a masa esta dividiendo el xtal por 1024 tengo un pregramita para este calculo que se puede hacer con el mc12017 que es igual que el 12025 solo que el 12025 va hasta mas frecuencia. te dejo un soft que calcula estos pll


----------



## RIKYLEO (Oct 11, 2010)

mil gracias por tu ayuda claro habria que ver si el 12025 esta dividiendo por que frecuencia ya que no tengo frecuencimetro tendre que ver como hago para saber la frec de trabajo


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 11, 2010)

hay algunos circuitos dando vueltas para armar un frecuencimetro hasta 50mhz que en la parte del pll luego del prescaler te va a servir tambien hay enlaces como el m31 que trabaja su pll por ejemplo en 115 mhz y sintonizan su segunda armonica para que funcione en 230mhz


----------



## RIKYLEO (Abr 23, 2014)

hola que tal buenas a todos la verdad es que es la primera vez que posteo algo asi que bueno quisiera que me den una mano por que la verdad estoy con muchas dudas de un equipo que esta echo aca en la argentina pero nadie me ha podido dar una mano no se como funciona el pll de este y estan todos los ci borrados no he podido hacer andar el pll y me tiene desanimado si alguno tiene alguna info es un  telari fm 100 y les paso algunas fotos por ahi algun  tecnico de los viejos sepa algo de este equipo


----------



## elgriego (Abr 23, 2014)

Hola RIKYLEO,Podras subir una fotos mas detalladas del pll,tanto de la parte de los componentes ,como del lado de las soldaduras? Pregunta que falla tiene,no genera fcia,no esta estable.?


Saludos.


----------



## RIKYLEO (Abr 23, 2014)

no genera frecuencia y no estaba muy estable ahora veo si subo la parte d la sodadura por que los ci estan todos borrados lleva un xtal de 3.200 como se ve uno grande con un pnto rojo el circuito del oscilador se controla con ese tornillo que es una bobina en donde se pone en frecuencia pero medi con frecuencimetro y no sale


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 23, 2014)

Yo creo si tratar de un PLL discreto tipo "proyecto Veronica" , pero con su VCO andando en una frequenzia bien mas baja( quízaz dezenas de Mhz) y despues es el multiplicado por "N" hasta VHF (100Mhz).
Desafortunadamente la foto no ayuda mucho por sener de mala qualidad ( mui sonbreada).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2014)

Rikyleo

En Septiembre del 2011 subiste la misma foto a otro "Foro" y un usuario te sugirió:



> ...(*ya que sos técnico en electrónica y comunicaciones*) y tenes la placa a tu disposición te tomes el trabajo de sacarle el circuito que no es cosa del otro mundo. Reemplaza los IC o materiales que no conozcas por ejemplo un IC de 14 patas por un rectángulo con 7 patas por lado(la disposición de las patas las tienes por que las muescas supongo que no se las habrán sacado). Lo subes al foro y entre todos tratamos de descubrir que IC utilizaron. De esa forma he reparado equipos en otra época en la que no existía las fuentes de información actuales.


Solo era/es necesario que levantes el circuito de la zona del PLL donde tienes dudas, y entre todos te ayudaremos gustosamente a ponerle la indicación que corresponde a todos los Circuitos Integrados por que en este *Foros de Electrónica* hay un grupo con muy buenos conocimientos y experiencia en este tema. 

De la gran mayoría de los equipos de Ariema-Deneb (quedaba en la zona de Tres de Febrero) no se encuentra información en la Web, sin embargo quienes han trabajado en la empresa aprovechando tener los esquemas tratan de comerciar con los incautos !!!!.

A mi entender ponle un poco de voluntad de tu parte, por que sino seguirás preguntando 3 años más sin poder avanzar !!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 24, 2014)

RIKYLEO dijo:


> hola que tal buenas a todos la verdad es que es la primera vez que posteo algo asi que bueno quisiera que me den una mano por que la verdad estoy con muchas dudas de un equipo que esta echo aca en la argentina pero nadie me ha podido dar una mano no se como funciona el pll de este y estan todos los ci borrados no he podido hacer andar el pll y me tiene desanimado si alguno tiene alguna info es un  telari fm 100 y les paso algunas fotos por ahi algun  tecnico de los viejos sepa algo de este equipo



Hola...Coincido plenamente con lo que te han expresado acerca de sacar el esquema maxime que SIC "no se como funciona el pll" de esa forma te aseguro que te podrán quedar dudas sobre el funcionamiento pero tendrás la mayor parte del camino recorrido.
Si te faltan conocimientos par hacerlo de poco te servirá que te entreguen un esquema ya que no sabrías que hacer con él(esto dicho sin animo de ofender!!).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## RIKYLEO (Abr 24, 2014)

gracias voy a ver si llevanto el circuito para ver si se los paso y me dan una mano gracias.
 si he  subido en otro foro pero nadie me supo responder en ese momento el aparato andaba ahora dejo de anda voy a ver si levanto el planito y se los muestro gracias no es por falta de conocimiento si no por que es la primera vez que veo este tipo de pll


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola a todos , pelo que yo miro en la foto posteada ese PLL tiene un dibisor discreto tipo "Proyecto Veronica" ya mui descutido aca y seguramente lo VCO anda en baja frequenzia y despues es multiplicado por "N" hasta VHF(100Mhz) , pero nesesito mas fotos de las dos faz del tarjeta y de preferencia que sea de mejor qualidad ( mas focada y menos sonbreada) para puder opinar mejor sobre el .
Quízaz como ultima salida serias armar otro PLL mas moderno con conponentes actuales , con misma especificaciones de tensión de alimentación , entrada de audio y potenzia de salida de RF   que reenplaze ese viejo y estropiado.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rfsolutiongroup (Jul 28, 2014)

para los colegas las llaves de el telari para cambio de frecuencia en la etapa pll son:
la de 8. el 1= 12.800, 2= 6.400, 3= 3.200, 4= 1.600, 5= 800, 6= 400, 7= 200, 8= 100
la de 4 el 1= 204.800, 2= 102.400, 3= 51.200, 4= 25.600.
estas son las cuentas que hay que hacer para cambiar la frecuencia en el pll.
ejemplo si quiero 95.9 seria del de 4 (1y2) en el de 8 (2) TENIENDO EN CUANTA  EN ON RESTA LA PLACA.


----------



## RIKYLEO (Jul 28, 2014)

mil gracias por la info sabes que ci's tiene el pll ? como decian por ahi es muy parecido al veronica no he podido terminar de levantar el circuito


----------



## chinotriac (Oct 18, 2014)

Hace pila de años que tengo un Telari FM100. Cando todavía exixtía Ariema, una vez por fax sii X fax! (1989) me mandaron parte del circuito, pero pasado unos meses de no consultarlo, se "destiñó" literalmente el fax. Le hice algunas reformas en la fuente y el excitador, pero nunca pude conseguir la tabla de los dip para cambiar la frecuencia. Si alguien, milagrosamente, tiene el diagrama, infinitas gracias


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 18, 2014)

mas atras en el mismo tema puse un soft que segun pll, preescaler y demas te da como van los dip swicht para una determinada frecuencia. también hay mucha información en la web trata de que ande en la frecuencia original que estaba y después correlo a otra


----------



## chinotriac (Oct 19, 2014)

Hola Claudio. Muchas gracias x la respuesta. El telari lo tengo desde los 80. Lo compré usado y "a ojo" con frecuencímetro lo llevé a mi frecuencia. Otras veces se jodieron los CI y 2A ojo" los reemplacé por TL072 y 74 y funca. Últimamente se murió la fuente switch (avanzada para aquellos tiempos) y la modifiqué a discreta. Como verás lo reinjerté *POR* todos lados...pero no dejo de buscar el circuito original. No funciona el detector de Psalida y roe ni las protecciones. Por eso el empeño de buscar el circuito. El soft al que te referís está más arriba en el chat??


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 19, 2014)

si, esta mas arriba posteado por mi y es un archivo rar que tenes que descomprimir y hay un instructivo en word y un soft que segun le pll y preescales te dan la ubicacion de los dip swich

voy a preguntar a unos colegas que tienen fabrica de transmisores si tienen el circuito del telari y te lo paso


----------



## chinotriac (Oct 19, 2014)

claudio230 dijo:


> si, esta mas arriba posteado por mi y es un archivo rar que tenes que descomprimir y hay un instructivo en word y un soft que segun le pll y preescales te dan la ubicacion de los dip swich
> 
> voy a preguntar a unos colegas que tienen fabrica de transmisores si tienen el circuito del telari y te lo paso



Muchas gracias claudio. yo tengo el circuito del excitador M31 y el viejo Tyros *POR* si te sirven


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 19, 2014)

gracias tengo todos esos ademas de IA, Ditel, LIE, RVR, y algunos Elenos, y valvulares SIEL Y CCA


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 20, 2014)

Estimados amigos del foro, agradeceria, si alguien de ustedes tiene informacion, esquema y programacion de esta placa pll para la banda de fm, saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 20, 2014)

Buenos Dias Colega moises calderon,Esa placa no la conosco,pero si nos pasas, numero de prescaler,frecuencia de cristal y las conecciones de las patas 4,5,6 del pll,lo podemos sacar.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 20, 2014)

Amigo y colega elgriego, gracias,  tomare los datos solicitados y los subire, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola a todos , estimado amigo Don Moises Calderon , te recomendo altamente que canbie por nuevos (0 Km) TODOS los trimers aystables (azur y verde)porque seguramentes eses estan en estado lastimavel generando muchos problemas desnecesarios de funcionamento.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 20, 2014)

La verdad es  que un amigo me solicito apoyo con este Pll,   no hay informacion *POR* ningun lado, solo dispongo de fotos, , y segun información del amigo, inclusive por una mala conexión, se  quemaron algunas resistencias,le solicitare mas fotos, mas datos, y de acuerdo a  ellos, con apoyo de ustedes, espero le solucionemos el problema, gracias.


----------



## chinotriac (Oct 20, 2014)

claudio230 dijo:


> gracias tengo todos esos ademas de IA, Ditel, LIE, RVR, y algunos Elenos, y valvulares SIEL Y CCA



HUUUU! la pelota! entonces podrás fijarte si tenes algún lineal de esos que utilice un pushpull con el MRF150 (250w). Tengo uno casero que injertaron .  la suma de potencia parecería un wilkinson impreso pero hay pistas saltadas.. Pero no tengo datos de tensión de bias, etc...y estoy pensando que circuito tengo que te sirva de Tx... de audio tengo algunos. saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 26, 2014)

El modulador que muestra Moises, a mi parecer, es de DHE SISTEMAS. Por ahí creo que tengo uno igual, pero sólo le cambia el pll.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 26, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El modulador que muestra Moises, a mi parecer, es de DHE SISTEMAS. Por ahí creo que tengo uno igual, pero sólo le cambia el pll.



Debe ser un Dhe ,Muy antiguo,ya que ahora ,todo lo que hacen es smd,Gracias por el dato.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 26, 2014)

Gracias tambien por la informacion, buscare algo en la red, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2014)

moises calderon dijo:


> La verdad es  que un amigo me solicito apoyo con este Pll,   no hay informacion *POR* ningun lado, solo dispongo de fotos, , y segun información del amigo, inclusive por una mala conexión, se  quemaron algunas resistencias,le solicitare mas fotos, mas datos, y de acuerdo a  ellos, con apoyo de ustedes, espero le solucionemos el problema, gracias.


Estimado conpañero Don Moises Calderon como ya aclarado por Don ElGriego basta fornir datos dese PLL tal como: qual es lo preescaler enpleado , frequenzia de lo cristal de referenzia y programación de lo dibisor por "R" patas 4,5 y 6 del CI PLL que seguramente quitamos con mucho gusto las dudas en un atmo.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 27, 2014)

Gracias amigo Daniel, como informé, ese PLL, es de un amigo, me solicito ayuda, le pedí los datos y no tengo respuesta, por ello, es que no he hecho llegar los mismos al foro, en cuanto los tenga, subiré la información, para que ustedes como siempre lo hacen, me ayuden a solucionarlo,saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 30, 2014)

Quedamos atentos!


----------

